# Devon's Blue skull party!!!



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

In four post the skulls turn blue!
Lets celebrate this monumental evert with a shindig!

Everyone's invited
Bring beer, A bottle of spirts, food and a female..

My contribution is

A crate of stella
5 bottles of morgans spiced rum
Donner kebabs for all
And some single mum i met who has recently become single....a sure thing








Enjoy


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Britney after she realised it was a fish geek party


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I bring
Magners
corky's
curry for all
and Tulissa from N-Dubz


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL i get my blue skulls in like 100 posts, hmm I wonder if I can spam a 100 posts, hell fido spammed like 4000


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

anyone got any good buds?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

no but I did stay at a holiday inn once


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

People people...this is nothing more than an excuse to post pics of hot chicks!

Did you not grasp that


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I P05t3d!!!1

Clip removed by GG....not appropriate


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

well, then this thread won't make it long before someone gets "offended". lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ghey


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> *ghey*


Very


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

CichlidAddict said:


> I P05t3d!!!1


ahhhhh Kim.... Shes so hawt. I love this Gif.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I'll bring the miller high life, and trail mix.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i grabbed the milf's boob...but she slapped me...so much for "a sure thing"...

damnit devon...get this party going and bring in some REAL sluts







jk jk jk


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

post whore


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor girl cant even afford a proper pair of jeans...


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Poor girl cant even afford a proper pair of jeans...


I feel even more sorry for the poor bastard who has to look at her a*s hanging out all day.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

hot women should be required to wear jeans like that.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What an awesome party.

Where's the mashed potatoes?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Mashed Potatoes here:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well I'll just stick my d---

...

I aint stickin' NOTHIN in there









dangit hippy









got my girl


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

^^ that picture is filthy hot. I'm wondering if you have the rest of that set. and what kind of bribes would get copies transferred to my computer.

View attachment 127176


NOW this is a P-Fury Party!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> ^^ that picture is filthy hot. I'm wondering if you have the rest of that set. and what kind of bribes would get copies transferred to my computer.
> 
> View attachment 127176
> 
> ...


is that a shemale dvd on the desk


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> ^^ that picture is filthy hot. I'm wondering if you have the rest of that set. and what kind of bribes would get copies transferred to my computer.
> 
> View attachment 127176
> 
> ...


is that a shemale dvd on the desk








[/quote]








definatley


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

huh? Where? BTW this isn't me. I don't drink that sh*t. If I'm a licor drinking man I be drinkin tequilla.

But whats real funny is what was on the screen before I edited in the Pfury page. ... but I can't show that here.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Pepto Bismol









he must have the sh*ts


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> Pepto Bismol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vodka and porn will do that to you.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Pepto Bismol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheap Vodka and gay porn will do that to you.
[/quote]
thats better


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

acestro said:


> What an awesome party.
> 
> Lets play hide the saussage?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> What an awesome party.
> 
> Lets play hide the saussage?


I like sausages!









[/quote]


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok so lets pay hommage to the working woman.









She really knows how to work that rod.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Ok so lets pay hommage to the working woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

^^^^ thats hot my kinda gal


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> She really knows how to work that rod.


Wish I was that fishing pole.









Jayna: "...form of--Hawk! Come on, Peter!"
Peter: "Okay, I'm coming. Form of--Jayna's tampon [goes in purse]. And now we play the waiting game."


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

^^ Lol i never saW<--(edit) that one, i need to catch up on my family guy... that IS family guy no?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

lol I seen that one. that was horrible and funny all at once.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

yup it was family guy..watching it is much better seeing him turn into the tampon and bounce into her purse


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Where the hell is Bullsnake. this is his kinda thread. Bring on the bitches!!! errr I mean the lovely ladies that we respect not only for their bodies but also their intelligence and personalities.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Where the hell is Bullsnake. this is his kinda thread. Bring on the bitches!!! errr I mean the lovely ladies that we respect not only for their bodies but also their intelligence and personalities.










the other kind are bitches.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/9641/bcukanddoevb3.png


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmmm .....................i guess i would bang her if i had like a whole bottle of jack in me hahahahaha............but seriously


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah. She can mount my buck anyday.


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


>


I like the one on the right


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

u sure thats a guy hahaha

this chick is smoken bobbie billiard damn i would tap that hahahaha


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/9641/bcukanddoevb3.png


Thats the hottest down syndrome iv ever seen!


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/9641/bcukanddoevb3.png


SEXY!!














...and the girl... shes alright


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

dos cervezas por favor!!!


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

probubly not im thinkin no .................stupid spanish.....................i live in arizona and i dont know any...........SO NO......hahaha i showed her


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

MORE PICTURES!!!! hahaha








/life/archives/CZvsLT_hotGirl.jpg[/img]


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> probubly not im thinkin no .................stupid spanish.....................i live in arizona and i dont know any...........SO NO......hahaha i showed her


it says 2 beers please... i think


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/9641/bcukanddoevb3.png


Thats the hottest down syndrome iv ever seen!
[/quote]

HAHAHAHAHA. thats along the lines of what i was thinking...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm not posting girlie pictures.
These are pictures of fish. There just happen to be women in the background.
I believe this is a Sea Trout.









This is a Red Fish









This is a Penn Fishing Reel.









This is a Red Grouper.









Saltwater people, I need a fish ID here.









This is a Red Snapper.
haha ..the irony...









Another Sea Trout!


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

where does bullsnake honestly get all these pics every thread that could have a hot girl in it bullsnake has posted in. do you really have enought time to go on the internet and search for this stuff hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

See, no girlie pics. Just fish pictures.

This fish is referred to as a Wahoo. 









I think this is a Kingfish.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Fry said:


> Poor girl cant even afford a proper pair of jeans...


I feel even more sorry for the poor bastard who has to look at her a*s hanging out all day.
[/quote]

I know, I bet he had so much swelling they just cut them off.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

This is a Spanish Mackeral.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

KiGrind said:


> Poor girl cant even afford a proper pair of jeans...


I feel even more sorry for the poor bastard who has to look at her a*s hanging out all day.
[/quote]

I know, I bet he had so much swelling they just cut them off.
[/quote]
yeah they cut off the circulation to her ass so it started swelling and off they cut them(dont know if thats possible but it sounds good


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

This is another Spanish Mackeral. 
This specimen looks to be underage and would be illegal to take home.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> This is another Spanish Mackeral.
> This specimen looks to be underage and would be illegal to take home.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but this might be a Pompano.









These are Striped Bass.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

those last ones look a lil to young to bring home also


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

This is a Tarpon.
Damn, that's a specimen i would like to take home and mount.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i brought fresh lobster is that good?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

> This is a Tarpon.
> Damn, that's a specimen i would like to take home and mount.


HAHAHAHA ohhhh man you are too much.

I'm laughing my ass off at your posts in this thread


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

This is a Sailfish.
Note the fish's dorsal fin is fully erect.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> This is a Sailfish.
> Note the fish's dorsal fin is fully erect.


indeed


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

This is another Sailfish.
I am in awe of this striking creature. If I had caught this specimen, I wouldn't know whether to eat it or mount it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

These are Groupers.
A specimen like this is capable of easily swallowing large objects.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Haha keep em coming


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

hahahaha they just keep getting better


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

/thinks to self...

/I miss Florida sooo soooo much.

/such great....red snapper

The red snapper and tarpon look like ex's of mine in florida









That grouper needs a little more meat above but damn it looks tasty

BS,
The lounge would be lost w/o you


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Jesus bullsnake, I would kill to see all the porn on your comp hahahaa

Don't know how to code in a video, maybe somebody could do it for me....
I'd invite these girls, the guy doing the music- Benny Bennassi, AND the powertools.
http://www.internetdj.com/watch_video.php?...p;mediaid=15298

^^ is on myspace too with the coding I think.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

These are Spiney Lobsters.
She doesn't have 'crabs'. They are lobsters.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Here's a screen shot of the Bennassi video
View attachment 127328


if that doesn't motivate you to check it out (besides the fact that it has powertools too) , admit yourself.

And yes, there's a heavy duty jackhammer in the end.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Here is a Swordfish.
Being a nocturnal species, this specimen will keep you busy all night long.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

View attachment 127329

Id hammer it to my wall


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Although she hasn't caught a fish yet, this experienced angler is demonstrating the proper use of a poling platform for fishing in shallow water situations.









These two fish are Flounder.
You can tell by their lack of perkiness and flatness that this is an older specimen.









This skilled angler is demonstrating the proper method of preparing dead bait for insertion into her local fishing hole.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Sluts and fish, what more could anyone ask for?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

This is a Spanish Mackeral.
Notice the angler's firm grip of the fish's tail.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

a well practiced grip indeed!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ROFL DAmn Bull this is awesome!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

exelent work bull.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

hitler said:


> hot women should be required to wear jeans like that.


I totally agree!!!


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

pottsburg said:


> Here's a screen shot of the Bennassi video
> View attachment 127328
> 
> 
> ...


Just in case anyone is curious.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

This is a small Redfish.
Note, the small, skinny specimens lend themselves best for eating.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

heres some more:


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I've never wanted an orbital sander so bad haha. Thanks gasoline.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Bullsnake


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

All these chicks smell like fish..


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> All these chicks smell like fish..


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> All these chicks smell like fish..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

whens the skull party


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/9641/bcukanddoevb3.png


i cant believe noone said this yet but NICE RACK


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

my kinda girl


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

This is a Mahi Mahi.








.
It's out of the frame, but this angler is reeling in a Mahi Mahi.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

indeed


----------

